# PAX attacked me after I told her I could not continue the trip.



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

To get straight to it,

She told me to go straight as I was already turning left across an intersection. We argued that point enough in less than a block for me to know I needed pull over. I tried reasoning with her at this point that if she wants to change course she has to do it time, before its too late. She demanded to know why I took that turn at all to which I replied that I was following the nav. She called me a liar, and refused to look at the phone mounted to the rear view mirror clearly confirming what I said. She asked to be taken home (.4 miles behind us) I said okay. 

Before I could put the car into drive she was asking me why I wouldn't take her and that she would be late to work. She repeated this a few more times. So I tell her I would like to take her to work and ask which way she wants to go. This set her off again and I can't get her to say if she wants to go home, work, or which route to take. I sighed and said 'I don't think I can do this trip. I've ended the trip. You'll have to request another Uber.' She said I can't leave her on the sidewalk that she doesn't want to request another Uber and that she will report me. I told her another driver can be here in 2 minutes and will take you. Eventually I told her I will call the police (a bluff of course). 

She then flung water at me from her bottle and proceed to strike me with it (glass bottle). She called me an asshole and opened the door, got out of the car, then opened it again to say 'I'm leaving it open you can close it' then she went to do the same with the front door and grabbed a bag of pistachios i had there and broke it open, scattering my lunch about the car.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Why was calling the police a bluff? That incident had jail written all over it.


----------



## chopstick (Aug 3, 2016)

You should have actually called the police, she is crazy.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Baby Cakes said:


> To get straight to it,
> 
> She told me to go straight as I was already turning left across an intersection. We argued that point enough in less than a block for me to know I needed pull over. I tried reasoning with her at this point that if she wants to change course she has to do it time, before its too late. She demanded to know why I took that turn at all to which I replied that I was following the nav. She called me a liar, and refused to look at the phone mounted to the rear view mirror clearly confirming what I said. She asked to be taken home (.4 miles behind us) I said okay.
> 
> ...


How much did she tip?


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Why was calling the police a bluff? That incident had jail written all over it.


Less a bluff more a threat I didn't need to follow through on. Granted after she decided to assault me I did go to the police and file charges.


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> How much did she tip?


Almost a whole bottle of water


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

chopstick said:


> You should have actually called the police, she is crazy.


I did so immediately after.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

I think she really liked you and just didn't know how to
tell you how she felt about you without appearing trashy.
That, plus PMS.

Scattering the pistachios was over the top however.
She had no right to bust your nuts like that !


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

The 911 call:

911: "what's your emergency ?"
driver: " I'm an uber driver and I'm soaking wet"
911: " Sir, do you have an emergency ?"
driver: " I was about to have lunch and this lady
busted my nuts all over the inside of my car...can you send somebody ?"
911: "you need the police for this ?"
driver: " Do you know how much pistachios cost ?"
911: "we can send an ambulance, if you'd like... you need a psychiatrist."
driver: " no I do not ! I want this lady arrested. She called me an asshole !"
911: "you're an asshole."

(I'm just playing with you...)


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> The 911 call:
> 
> 911: "what's your emergency ?"
> driver: " I'm an uber driver and I'm soaking wet"
> ...


She grabbed my sack of nuts, its in the police report for anyone who doubts me


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> The 911 call:
> 
> 911: "what's your emergency ?"
> driver: " I'm an uber driver and I'm soaking wet"
> ...


Levity makes life worth living. To be clear pistachios are very VERY expensive. I literally picked them out of the gutter afterwards.


----------



## tucstwo (Jan 16, 2016)

Baby Cakes said:


> She grabbed my sack of nuts, its in the police report for anyone who doubts me


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Baby Cakes said:


> She grabbed my sack of nuts, its in the police report for anyone who doubts me


But what did she do with the pistachios?


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> But what did she do with the pistachios?


they were in a plastic bag, she broke it open and scattered them about the car. Pistachios everywhere man, theres even one in the cigarette lighter, going to have to buy a pair of damn tweezers.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

You should put in for a cleaning bill and tell the prosecutor you were electrocuted removing the pistachio. 


Man electrocuted after woman rips his nut sack.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Calling all cars...one adam 12... be on the lookout for a psycho-woman.
Suspect has been seen riding around LA in uber cars flinging water,
busting bags of nuts and assaulting drivers. Approach with caution..

Patrol: "...Dispatch, I'm in pursuit of the psycho-woman suspect.
...she's throwing things out of the uber at the squad car. I see a shoe,
I think here comes a water bottle. I'm going to shoot her...over"

Dispatch,"...whatever. just turn off the GD dashcam first, do you copy ?"

LAPD: "... roger that. standby dispatch... the uber driver is pulling over to kick her out."

suspect was apprehended and appeared in court to be arraigned:

Judge: " Defendant, you're charged with being a menace in south central...
how do you plead, you no-good ho ? "

Rider: "..Eff you, your honor..."

At the trial, the State Prosecutor opened with the following:

State: "...Ladies and Gentlemen of the Jury, this woman is crazy !
Just take a look at her.... WELL ? Do you see what I mean ? "

opposing counsel: " I'm gay, do you have a problem with that ?"

State prosecutor: " Judge, I don't know what to say. That comment was unwarranted
and nobody here in this honorable court is even bringing this issue up ? WTF, your honor ?"

Defendant's Lawyer: "...Well, I'm bringing it up ! So, do you think I look handsome ?
Look at these buns ! They're tight as a table top. Do you see ? ( lawyer pulls his pants down).

Judge: " Order in the court ! I like to say that once or twice a month, if I can..."
(pounds gavel)

Bailiff: "hey, where did the Defendant go ?"

Judge: 'Counsel, where is your client. She was just here a minute ago..."

Attorney: " Your honor, I think she just escaped in an Uber..."


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> Calling all cars...one adam 12... be on the lookout for a psycho-woman.
> Suspect has been seen riding around LA in uber cars flinging water,
> busting bags of nuts and assaulting drivers. Approach with caution..
> 
> ...


Elaborate,

lets pray it doesnt pan out that way.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Baby Cakes said:


> they were in a plastic bag, she broke it open and scattered them about the car. Pistachios everywhere man, theres even one in the cigarette lighter, going to have to buy a pair of damn tweezers.


,

Next time say "2, 3, 4 I declare a pistachio war", and start hucking pistachios right back at her, I suggest with both hands.


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

Baby Cakes said:


> they were in a plastic bag, she broke it open and scattered them about the car. Pistachios everywhere man, theres even one in the cigarette lighter, going to have to buy a pair of damn tweezers.


Gum on the end of a stick should get that out.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Baby Cakes said:


> To get straight to it,
> 
> She told me to go straight as I was already turning left across an intersection. We argued that point enough in less than a block for me to know I needed pull over. I tried reasoning with her at this point that if she wants to change course she has to do it time, before its too late. She demanded to know why I took that turn at all to which I replied that I was following the nav. She called me a liar, and refused to look at the phone mounted to the rear view mirror clearly confirming what I said. She asked to be taken home (.4 miles behind us) I said okay.
> 
> ...


Who puts water in Glass bottles now !


----------



## Scruffy one (Oct 21, 2015)

Baby Cakes said:


> To get straight to it,
> 
> She told me to go straight as I was already turning left across an intersection. We argued that point enough in less than a block for me to know I needed pull over. I tried reasoning with her at this point that if she wants to change course she has to do it time, before its too late. She demanded to know why I took that turn at all to which I replied that I was following the nav. She called me a liar, and refused to look at the phone mounted to the rear view mirror clearly confirming what I said. She asked to be taken home (.4 miles behind us) I said okay.
> 
> ...


You shouldn't have been bluffing. That was assault, plain and simple. Sounds like she needs medication.


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

chopstick said:


> You should have actually called the police, she is crazy.


They wont' do nothing to her.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Pistachios make great wrist rocket ammo. Leaves an excellent welt.


----------



## RHutch187 (Mar 8, 2016)

Baby Cakes said:


> To get straight to it,
> 
> She told me to go straight as I was already turning left across an intersection. We argued that point enough in less than a block for me to know I needed pull over. I tried reasoning with her at this point that if she wants to change course she has to do it time, before its too late. She demanded to know why I took that turn at all to which I replied that I was following the nav. She called me a liar, and refused to look at the phone mounted to the rear view mirror clearly confirming what I said. She asked to be taken home (.4 miles behind us) I said okay.
> 
> ...


Should have locked the doors the moment she closed car door the first time.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

UTX1 missed his calling; should be writing for a living. OTOH, I'm glad he is here entertaining us!


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

RHutch187 said:


> Should have locked the doors the moment she closed car door the first time.


Yes. I was in a little shock, thought the nightmare was over


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Who puts water in Glass bottles now !


perrier


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

SumGuy said:


> Gum on the end of a stick should get that out.


noted, I will try that out


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> UTX1 missed his calling; should be writing for a living. OTOH, I'm glad he is here entertaining us!


Thank you.

If Lorne Michaels calls, I'm on the first bus to NY.


----------



## JoeD16 (Jul 21, 2016)

*Did you get a 5 star?*


----------



## luberslur (Feb 19, 2016)

Baby Cakes said:


> To get straight to it,
> 
> She told me to go straight as I was already turning left across an intersection. We argued that point enough in less than a block for me to know I needed pull over. I tried reasoning with her at this point that if she wants to change course she has to do it time, before its too late. She demanded to know why I took that turn at all to which I replied that I was following the nav. She called me a liar, and refused to look at the phone mounted to the rear view mirror clearly confirming what I said. She asked to be taken home (.4 miles behind us) I said okay.
> 
> ...


I would have beat that bstch ass!!! and then ask the camera man...did you get that? put it on Facebook so that pax learn to stop trying uber drivers!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Baby Cakes said:


> perrier


You giving out Perrier ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> If Lorne Michaels calls, I'm on the first bus to NY.
> 
> View attachment 66581


Take an Uber.
You'll be rich.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Perrier with caviar ? I give out Ozarka or save a lot of SAMs club whichever is cheaper .


----------



## HBI (Mar 12, 2016)

Baby Cakes said:


> To get straight to it,
> 
> She told me to go straight as I was already turning left across an intersection. We argued that point enough in less than a block for me to know I needed pull over. I tried reasoning with her at this point that if she wants to change course she has to do it time, before its too late. She demanded to know why I took that turn at all to which I replied that I was following the nav. She called me a liar, and refused to look at the phone mounted to the rear view mirror clearly confirming what I said. She asked to be taken home (.4 miles behind us) I said okay.
> 
> ...


I would have driven her Directly to the Police station. People can't act like that & expect no repercussions from it!


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

You could add theft to the charges. She stole your lunch.


----------



## Puntagor (Sep 2, 2016)

Baby Cakes said:


> Almost a whole bottle of water


Kkk better then nothing


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Puntagor said:


> Kkk better then nothing


That was the campaign slogan for David Duke.


----------



## ctb (Jul 1, 2016)

sounds like you got 5 stars from her.


----------



## Edman (Aug 17, 2016)

Baby Cakes said:


> To get straight to it,
> 
> She told me to go straight as I was already turning left across an intersection. We argued that point enough in less than a block for me to know I needed pull over. I tried reasoning with her at this point that if she wants to change course she has to do it time, before its too late. She demanded to know why I took that turn at all to which I replied that I was following the nav. She called me a liar, and refused to look at the phone mounted to the rear view mirror clearly confirming what I said. She asked to be taken home (.4 miles behind us) I said okay.
> 
> ...


This is the reason why EVERY UBER NEEDS CAMERA RECORDINGS IN THE CAR!!! To protect themselves. This is insane. and make sure you have life insurnace. LOL


----------



## Danatee (Apr 14, 2016)

UTX1 said:


> Calling all cars...one adam 12... be on the lookout for a psycho-woman.
> Suspect has been seen riding around LA in uber cars flinging water,
> busting bags of nuts and assaulting drivers. Approach with caution..
> 
> ...


WTF?????????????


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Danatee said:


> WTF?????????????


It could happen.....


----------



## Danatee (Apr 14, 2016)

UTX1 said:


> It could happen.....


LMAO
You made me almost die laughing. 
Thanks man, I needed that!


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Dash camera!

We're going to need to see this Police report that says she grabbed your nuts


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Danatee said:


> LMAO
> You made me almost die laughing.
> Thanks man, I needed that!


Well, we've all picked up some pax we wish we hadn't.
OP pick up the pax that we hope nobody gets.

If you got a good laugh, or it made your day better,
pass the feeling forward to someone who needs it.
We all need a good laugh every now and again...


----------



## Uber Jason (Sep 9, 2016)

This advice is for anyone. If you don't have a dash camera the second you sense something escalating start recording everything w your phone. It's your word against theirs. You'd be better off w proof.


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

HBI said:


> I would have driven her Directly to the Police station. People can't act like that & expect no repercussions from it!


I did, filed the report of battery within the hour.


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

Scruffy one said:


> You shouldn't have been bluffing. That was assault, plain and simple. Sounds like she needs medication.


Bluff really isn't the right word, more like threat. Leave the car or I will call the police.


----------



## noobiznessdriving (Sep 12, 2016)

Beverage related assaults on the rise. Last week it was iced tea. What is the world coming to?


----------



## Puntagor (Sep 2, 2016)

Water, ice tea, energy drink, tea, coffee, beer, wine kkk very end used condom


----------



## Xoxojaredxoxo (Oct 7, 2016)

This isn't funny at all we aren't protected by this company. Uber's not going to do a damn thing. Regardless of pics they just make sure your not matched with her every again. Remember guys without us they don't have a company regardless of the 14 automatic cars they have on the road.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Hmmm.. I see a cleaning fee as well as a call to 911 for assault and battery.


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

Edman said:


> This is the reason why EVERY UBER NEEDS CAMERA RECORDINGS IN THE CAR!!! To protect themselves.


I pulled the plug and made the investment into the Blackvue 650... Have to say, that it is awesome at night with the infrared. It is expensive, but at the same time, so is my innocence.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

noobiznessdriving said:


> Beverage related assaults on the rise. Last week it was iced tea. What is the world coming to?


Next thing you know, cats and dogs will be living together.


----------



## bigdog305 (Sep 7, 2016)

UTX1 said:


> Calling all cars...one adam 12... be on the lookout for a psycho-woman.
> Suspect has been seen riding around LA in uber cars flinging water,
> busting bags of nuts and assaulting drivers. Approach with caution..
> 
> ...


UTX, you should become a screen writer instead of ubering. With that grammar, you probably win an Oscar.!!!!!!!


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Who puts water in Glass bottles now !


Every woman on the west side with yoga rage has a glass or metal bottle with alkaline water in it. The water costs more than a bag of pistachios unless they are the organic nuts from Whole Foods.

Yoga rage is a real thing, they get it right after a long yoga sesh where they have to look at other more attractive or less fat women in tight yoga pants showing off their assets. These poor ladies will never achieve societies perception of the perfect yoga bod no matter how many downward dogs they do, so they take this anger out on their drivers who they see as less than them. I can spot yoga rage a mile a way. Guys get it too, but they are usually very feminine type dudes. I had one that lived in the neighborhood. He'd request me all the time because of proximity. Always some short trip to or from the yoga place, he was an instructor or leader or yogi or whatever they call it. He was extremely full of sh*t and had the most fake personality. He would low rate me for no reason. I'd pick him up and drive the mile, but I didn't stoke his yoga pony or whatever so he'd low rate me. THis happened twice before I caught on and demanded uber stop pairing us up after I blasted his rating as much as possible. Yogis are passive aggressive A holes and all that anger they hold in seems to get unloaded on people befor or after there yoga sesh. Just look at the expression on the face of someone carrying a yoga mat next time you see them on the street. They always looked pissed off and angry at the world.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

Baby Cakes said:


> they were in a plastic bag, she broke it open and scattered them about the car. Pistachios everywhere man, theres even one in the cigarette lighter, going to have to buy a pair of damn tweezers.


suck it out with the vacume


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

SumGuy said:


> Gum on the end of a stick should get that out.


or scotch tape


----------



## Stray (Sep 27, 2016)

DriverX said:


> Every woman on the west side with yoga rage has a glass or metal bottle with alkaline water in it. The water costs more than a bag of pistachios unless they are the organic nuts from Whole Foods.
> 
> Yoga rage is a real thing, they get it right after a long yoga sesh where they have to look at other more attractive or less fat women in tight yoga pants showing off their assets. These poor ladies will never achieve societies perception of the perfect yoga bod no matter how many downward dogs they do, so they take this anger out on their drivers who they see as less than them. I can spot yoga rage a mile a way. Guys get it too, but they are usually very feminine type dudes. I had one that lived in the neighborhood. He'd request me all the time because of proximity. Always some short trip to or from the yoga place, he was an instructor or leader or yogi or whatever they call it. He was extremely full of sh*t and had the most fake personality. He would low rate me for no reason. I'd pick him up and drive the mile, but I didn't stoke his yoga pony or whatever so he'd low rate me. THis happened twice before I caught on and demanded uber stop pairing us up after I blasted his rating as much as possible. Yogis are passive aggressive A holes and all that anger they hold in seems to get unloaded on people befor or after there yoga sesh. Just look at the expression on the face of someone carrying a yoga mat next time you see them on the street. They always looked pissed off and angry at the world.


lol...too funny!!! I think she may have been doing one of the "Warrior Poses"...

Hey, I didn't think it was possible to see how a passenger rates you...are you just assuming the low rating based on "daily averages" when you drive the Yogi?


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

Assaulted with a water bottle and your own nuts. What is this world coming to?


----------



## pasadenauber (Jan 16, 2015)

what's her name


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Stray said:


> lol...too funny!!! I think she may have been doing one of the "Warrior Poses"...
> 
> Hey, I didn't think it was possible to see how a passenger rates you...are you just assuming he low rates you based on "daily averages" when you drive the Yogi?


It may have been the only trip I had done that day and the rating came in. I saw a pattern with him and got a bad vibe. Gut instincts on people are usually on point. Now when I suspect a dooshy local I just pre-emptively 1 star them and ask uber to stop pairing us. Too much risk getting them again. Plenty of fish in the sea, you don't have to put up with entitled pax who's expectations are way outta line with reality.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Rick Deckard actually has a pretty good story about how his drunk Lyft Pax attacked him after booting her out for being a a real B. Too bad the mods have denied him access to the boards. I enjoyed that guys battles with the skin-jobs on here. He was no holds barred for sure once someone got him going.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Baby Cakes said:


> To get straight to it,
> 
> She told me to go straight as I was already turning left across an intersection. We argued that point enough in less than a block for me to know I needed pull over. I tried reasoning with her at this point that if she wants to change course she has to do it time, before its too late. She demanded to know why I took that turn at all to which I replied that I was following the nav. She called me a liar, and refused to look at the phone mounted to the rear view mirror clearly confirming what I said. She asked to be taken home (.4 miles behind us) I said okay.
> 
> ...


She is nuts and unstable, if that was the "getting to it" part of your story, I wonder if the full part will be a wall of words. She was mentally unstable, maybe even broke up with a boyfriend. Cab drivers don't take stuff like that, if a person acts that way to a cab driver, I know of a lot of Cabbies that would physically grab her and throw her out of the car and ensure. She did so many disrespectful things to you. This is why I record video. I had a similar incident to yours but it was a man and he respectfully got out although he still gave me a 1 or 2 stars and gave me a Navigation issue report even though he was clearly drunk and didn't know which Marriott hotel he stayed, there are like 10 Marriotts and he kept having me drive to them. I got a video of him doing this, since my state is one party I wonder if I can just share videos without having to have to blur their faces out. Don't know the legal aspect of sharing people who are recorded without knowing I recorded them.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

Baby Cakes said:


> To get straight to it,
> 
> She told me to go straight as I was already turning left across an intersection. We argued that point enough in less than a block for me to know I needed pull over. I tried reasoning with her at this point that if she wants to change course she has to do it time, before its too late. She demanded to know why I took that turn at all to which I replied that I was following the nav. She called me a liar, and refused to look at the phone mounted to the rear view mirror clearly confirming what I said. She asked to be taken home (.4 miles behind us) I said okay.
> 
> ...


Did you contact the Uber Emergency link and report her? She needs to be banned from getting rides.


----------



## milkman (Jun 6, 2016)

So if it was a man would you call the police? What's up with females getting a pass for BS like this?


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

Xoxojaredxoxo said:


> This isn't funny at all we aren't protected by this company. Uber's not going to do a damn thing. Regardless of pics they just make sure your not matched with her every again. Remember guys without us they don't have a company regardless of the 14 automatic cars they have on the road.


Oh! It is funny, this whole thread is funny and the fact that she busted the nut bag and threw a water bottle is funny as well. Your post is funny as well since you seem to have just realized that Uber does not give a **** about any of us. If they did things would be different, but because they do not care about us, we are the ones constantly putting up with worse and worse treatment from terrible passengers all in the name of keeping our ratings high so we don't get the back of the line treatment or even worse deactivated. The op should have called the cops and reported the rider to Uber immediately, and if he would have had a camera in the car he may have made nightly news, but making the nightly news is the only way she would be deactivated. It sucks but is part of the job, and will be until a couple of drivers get killed by terrible passengers who have been reported multiple times and Uber cannot deal with the political and media fallout.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

the rebel said:


> Oh! It is funny, this whole thread is funny and the fact that she busted the nut bag and threw a water bottle is funny as well. Your post is funny as well since you seem to have just realized that Uber does not give a &%[email protected]!* about any of us. If they did things would be different, but because they do not care about us, we are the ones constantly putting up with worse and worse treatment from terrible passengers all in the name of keeping our ratings high so we don't get the back of the line treatment or even worse deactivated. The op should have called the cops and reported the rider to Uber immediately, and if he would have had a camera in the car he may have made nightly news, but making the nightly news is the only way she would be deactivated. It sucks but is part of the job, and will be until a couple of drivers get killed by terrible passengers who have been reported multiple times and Uber cannot deal with the political and media fallout.


She is using public transportation, they consider you public transportation and you could of easily reported her for disorderly conduct. Even my own drunk passengers dare never act such a way to way. The worst I dealt with was one that ended my trip after he asked to enter address into my phone himself and I gave him a look that scared him and he rerequested and behaved plus he got an instant $9 charge for him ending ride and 2nd request I for $45 in 200% from them.


----------



## picknyourseat (Mar 18, 2015)

If the OP is responsible for the psycho passenger having a bottle of Perrier, I believe that they should be the one the police are called to arrest!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> I think she really liked you and just didn't know how to
> tell you how she felt about you without appearing trashy.
> That, plus PMS.
> 
> ...


In some countries, I would guess, scattering a man's nuts would imply a certain amount of, well, like.....as you so well pointed out. Yup


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> That was the campaign slogan for David Duke.


You Sir, are definitely my Flava Flav on UP!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Baby Cakes said:


> Less a bluff more a threat I didn't need to follow through on. Granted after she decided to assault me I did go to the police and file charges.


OMG sounds like Anjali got a new account!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Baby Cakes said:


> they were in a plastic bag, she broke it open and scattered them about the car. Pistachios everywhere man, theres even one in the cigarette lighter, going to have to buy a pair of damn tweezers.


Did you take a photo? Thats a $50 cleanup charge!


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

You know why these women drink that alkaline water? Because they're basic...


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> OMG sounds like Anjali got a new account!
> 
> View attachment 67529


I wonder if she has a relative named Lorina Bobbitt.


----------



## jaywaynedubya (Feb 17, 2015)

lol, i like how the preview image to this post had a picture of pistachios. i was wondering why it was there, lol.


----------



## Xoxojaredxoxo (Oct 7, 2016)

the rebel said:


> Oh! It is funny, this whole thread is funny and the fact that she busted the nut bag and threw a water bottle is funny as well. Your post is funny as well since you seem to have just realized that Uber does not give a &%[email protected]!* about any of us. If they did things would be different, but because they do not care about us, we are the ones constantly putting up with worse and worse treatment from terrible passengers all in the name of keeping our ratings high so we don't get the back of the line treatment or even worse deactivated. The op should have called the cops and reported the rider to Uber immediately, and if he would have had a camera in the car he may have made nightly news, but making the nightly news is the only way she would be deactivated. It sucks but is part of the job, and will be until a couple of drivers get killed by terrible passengers who have been reported multiple times and Uber cannot deal with the political and media fallout.


Your joking I hope. If we don't do something soon than yes a couple drivers will get shot maybe you maybe me and what's that going to say about you. You could of made a difference if we all stuck together, but because you think it's funny a driver got attacked I pray you don't get attacked, so your friends and family aren't the ones morning.


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

Xoxojaredxoxo said:


> Your joking I hope. If we don't do something soon than yes a couple drivers will get shot maybe you maybe me and what's that going to say about you. You could of made a difference if we all stuck together, but because you think it's funny a driver got attacked I pray you don't get attacked, so your friends and family aren't the ones morning.


No I am not joking, when you see enough crap on the road driving idiots around you get used to is, and sorry but someone throwing a bag of nuts around the car is funny. Reminds me of the tantrums my son used to throw when he was 2 years old. You need to realize that every time we get behind the wheel of a car our lives are in danger, when you pick up strangers that danger gets considerably worse. When you have had guns and knives pulled on you and had people try to rob you a couple of times from passengers, then you will realize that a bag of nuts is no big deal, you just call the cops and notify Uber and get on with your day.

I appreciate the prayers, I pray for every single driver everyday before I walk out the door, my wife and oldest child as well as myself all understand the dangers of me doing this job even part time, and we accept them because I need the money until my wife is medically cleared to go back to work. If you did not understand the dangers than you need to wake the **** up, because it is all fun and games until it isn't, and it can turn in 1 second.

As for banding together, good luck with that. Even in Phoenix they had an organized strike planned it was even in the papers, and it never even took place. If you cannot get 1 city to stand together, than what makes you think you can get enough drivers to organize together? There is a reason nobody has been able to organize, unlike the taxi drivers, none of us know each other, we do not speak to each other, and Uber/Lyft like it that way. Uber/Lyft knows we cannot get organized as it is like herding cats, and with suckers all over out there lined up to drive for Uber/Lyft because it is fun and they do not understand the danger, they know you are just pissing in the wind.

Even if you band together that is still not going to control the danger in this situation. You never know what passenger will go crazy over a minor trigger, you never know that person out there that will become desperate enough to rob you, and you never know if that person climbing in your car is a serial killer who has not been caught yet on his way to the next victim that your driving him too. I have had all this happen to me, and so many bad but not this bad shit happen to me in a car that I don't consider someone having a meltdown to be too bad. I drove a cab for over a year, I have been driving for Uber/Lyft for 8 months, between those driving jobs I have done over 5000 rides, nobody but you can protect yourself from the dangers on the road and in your own car. So I hope for your sake and everybody reading this that you all realize that the advice you get on this board on not picking up certain types, not doing stupid things, learning to watch for any bad signs is for your own good and heed the advice, and take care of yourselves 1st, **** the companies and **** the passengers.


----------



## Just one more trip (Jun 14, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> How much did she tip?


1-star......


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Mattio41 said:


> I pulled the plug and made the investment into the Blackvue 650... Have to say, that it is awesome at night with the infrared. It is expensive, but at the same time, so is my innocence.


I've had the older model 550 for three years. Bought an extra mounting kit and it takes only a minute to switch it between cars. You're right that it is one of the more expensive ones out there, but worth it in peace of mind.
I got it after a big rig driver didn't see me and changed lanes into me, then pushed me sideways down the freeway about 200 feet.


----------



## Envisionit (Sep 25, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> Calling all cars...one adam 12... be on the lookout for a psycho-woman.
> Suspect has been seen riding around LA in uber cars flinging water,
> busting bags of nuts and assaulting drivers. Approach with caution..
> 
> ...


Wow... he wrote a whole screenplay!!! You need to send that to Hollywood...and change professions!


----------



## uberovski (Oct 9, 2016)

Baby Cakes said:


> To get straight to it,
> 
> She told me to go straight as I was already turning left across an intersection. We argued that point enough in less than a block for me to know I needed pull over. I tried reasoning with her at this point that if she wants to change course she has to do it time, before its too late. She demanded to know why I took that turn at all to which I replied that I was following the nav. She called me a liar, and refused to look at the phone mounted to the rear view mirror clearly confirming what I said. She asked to be taken home (.4 miles behind us) I said okay.
> 
> ...


Wait yo...you went to the cops and told them what? that she assaulted you with pistachios and water? hahahaha. Hope it wasn't tap water...that would be brutal. at least smart waters are good for the skin.


----------



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

I would've thrown her out, literally. Men need to stop being so soft on women.


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

Xoxojaredxoxo said:


> This isn't funny at all we aren't protected by this company. Uber's not going to do a damn thing. Regardless of pics they just make sure your not matched with her every again. Remember guys without us they don't have a company regardless of the 14 automatic cars they have on the road.


I do agree whole heartedly, I'm sure most on this thread are just trying to be light heated since we can't do much. Organizing/union for uber is not possible


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

Graham_DC said:


> I would've thrown her out, literally. Men need to stop being so soft on women.


She had legs that worked and she used them had she opted to not do so I would have. I'm glad I used restraint when she decided to behave like a child, she was no more than 100 lb and I'm 320 so hardly any danger there, but I do take your point of the imbalance between men and women in these cases. Believe me, I'm more than on your side when it comes to shit like that, I usually have to reign it in because I'm too extreme.


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

uberovski said:


> Wait yo...you went to the cops and told them what? that she assaulted you with pistachios and water? hahahaha. Hope it wasn't tap water...that would be brutal. at least smart waters are good for the skin.


She hit me in the head with a glass bottle. The water and the messing up my lunch was not the focus of the report.


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

pasadenauber said:


> what's her name


Carolyne C. at 1101 Ivar Los angeles.


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Did you take a photo? Thats a $50 cleanup charge!


I got $80


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

milkman said:


> So if it was a man would you call the police? What's up with females getting a pass for BS like this?


I went to the police station within 20 minutes of her leaving and filed a report. Man women or martian, doesnt matter to me.


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

OC Lady Uber Driver said:


> Did you contact the Uber Emergency link and report her? She needs to be banned from getting rides.


I did, they said they might ban her but can't disclose. Meh


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> She is nuts and unstable, if that was the "getting to it" part of your story, I wonder if the full part will be a wall of words. She was mentally unstable, maybe even broke up with a boyfriend. Cab drivers don't take stuff like that, if a person acts that way to a cab driver, I know of a lot of Cabbies that would physically grab her and throw her out of the car and ensure. She did so many disrespectful things to you. This is why I record video. I had a similar incident to yours but it was a man and he respectfully got out although he still gave me a 1 or 2 stars and gave me a Navigation issue report even though he was clearly drunk and didn't know which Marriott hotel he stayed, there are like 10 Marriotts and he kept having me drive to them. I got a video of him doing this, since my state is one party I wonder if I can just share videos without having to have to blur their faces out. Don't know the legal aspect of sharing people who are recorded without knowing I recorded them.


Wall of words indeed. What you read is the shortest I can manage it. Trip was less than 5 minutes too.


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

PeterNorth said:


> Hmmm.. I see a cleaning fee as well as a call to 911 for assault and battery.


Correct. $80 and charging her with battery.


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

the rebel said:


> Oh! It is funny, this whole thread is funny and the fact that she busted the nut bag and threw a water bottle is funny as well. Your post is funny as well since you seem to have just realized that Uber does not give a &%[email protected]!* about any of us. If they did things would be different, but because they do not care about us, we are the ones constantly putting up with worse and worse treatment from terrible passengers all in the name of keeping our ratings high so we don't get the back of the line treatment or even worse deactivated. The op should have called the cops and reported the rider to Uber immediately, and if he would have had a camera in the car he may have made nightly news, but making the nightly news is the only way she would be deactivated. It sucks but is part of the job, and will be until a couple of drivers get killed by terrible passengers who have been reported multiple times and Uber cannot deal with the political and media fallout.


Reported it to the police less than 20 minutes after she was out of the car. I never believed uber cared, besides there is nothing in the slightest to prevent these instances from happening anyway. I don't imagine this would be news worthy even with footage, no wounds to show off... I now have a dashcam.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

We need a Rider Hall of Shame. Complete with videos.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> We need a Rider Hall of Shame. Complete with videos.


I have tons of vidz I can share man.


----------



## UberTrucker (Jan 8, 2016)

Baby Cakes said:


> Almost a whole bottle of water


I hope it wasn't the same water he offered her as she got in


----------



## bosborn415 (Oct 10, 2016)

Grab her by the p***y!


----------



## bosborn415 (Oct 10, 2016)

UberTrucker said:


> I hope it wasn't the same water he offered her as she got in


If it was, he should use plastic bottles!


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

bosborn415 said:


> Grab her by the p**sy!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Whenever you have to cancel a trip and ask someone to get out, immediately get your phone out and start video'ing. If they do anything to your car like that, call the police and make them accountable. It will be the last time they pull that on a driver.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

noobiznessdriving said:


> Beverage related assaults on the rise. Last week it was iced tea. What is the world coming to?


It was lemonade...read the sign.


----------



## lala2016 (Aug 14, 2016)

Baby Cakes said:


> To get straight to it,
> 
> She told me to go straight as I was already turning left across an intersection. We argued that point enough in less than a block for me to know I needed pull over. I tried reasoning with her at this point that if she wants to change course she has to do it time, before its too late. She demanded to know why I took that turn at all to which I replied that I was following the nav. She called me a liar, and refused to look at the phone mounted to the rear view mirror clearly confirming what I said. She asked to be taken home (.4 miles behind us) I said okay.
> 
> ...


So sorry you went through all that. Some of these riders are just nuisance. Believe it or not, at least 90% of uber riders that I've transported Do Not Have a Car. They get jealous when they get a ride in a nice clean car. They can never do such to a cab driver. I would have just called the police right away.
All this rubbish I hear about riders being nasty to drivers is why I do not start any conversation with them. If they start a open ended topic, I reply with a closed conversation. I dont care for a tip from them so I dont have to haha hehe with them too much. Its my hospitality that gets me the tips from uber riders. My point is, I pick the ones I have conversations with, never a personal topic and I do a lot of listening than talking.


----------



## Xoxojaredxoxo (Oct 7, 2016)

Baby Cakes said:


> I do agree whole heartedly, I'm sure most on this thread are just trying to be light heated since we can't do much. Organizing/union for uber is not possible


I disagree I've been in contact with law firms and other union attendees I think if we stand together we can do it


----------



## Xoxojaredxoxo (Oct 7, 2016)

the rebel said:


> No I am not joking, when you see enough crap on the road driving idiots around you get used to is, and sorry but someone throwing a bag of nuts around the car is funny. Reminds me of the tantrums my son used to throw when he was 2 years old. You need to realize that every time we get behind the wheel of a car our lives are in danger, when you pick up strangers that danger gets considerably worse. When you have had guns and knives pulled on you and had people try to rob you a couple of times from passengers, then you will realize that a bag of nuts is no big deal, you just call the cops and notify Uber and get on with your day.
> 
> I appreciate the prayers, I pray for every single driver everyday before I walk out the door, my wife and oldest child as well as myself all understand the dangers of me doing this job even part time, and we accept them because I need the money until my wife is medically cleared to go back to work. If you did not understand the dangers than you need to wake the &%[email protected]!* up, because it is all fun and games until it isn't, and it can turn in 1 second.
> 
> ...


So your telling me that you've had a gun or knife pulled on you ? And after you just went on your merry way ? I call lies. And who cares about Phoenix. This is Pittsburgh I've been in contact with local unions and law firms. Uber can make this job safer. Providing mandatory dash cams. A 1800 number for emergencies. There are so many ways the Uber can spend their $50 billion and make this job so much safer and not just for the drivers but for the riders to Google the news serial killer is an Uber driver. people like that should not be drivers. We are the face of this company so if I was to pick up a rider take them on them and on my way to rape and kill them Uber and I would be held responsible. And Uber would end up taking care of the bill because I'm the face of the company . Now if I am hurt in anyway Uber has the responsibility, to make sure that I'm all right and not just sending me a script to email


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

You can still get Perrier and Voss in glass?


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

Xoxojaredxoxo said:


> So your telling me that you've had a gun or knife pulled on you ? And after you just went on your merry way ? I call lies. And who cares about Phoenix. This is Pittsburgh I've been in contact with local unions and law firms. Uber can make this job safer. Providing mandatory dash cams. A 1800 number for emergencies. There are so many ways the Uber can spend their $50 billion and make this job so much safer and not just for the drivers but for the riders to Google the news serial killer is an Uber driver. people like that should not be drivers. We are the face of this company so if I was to pick up a rider take them on them and on my way to rape and kill them Uber and I would be held responsible. And Uber would end up taking care of the bill because I'm the face of the company . Now if I am hurt in anyway Uber has the responsibility, to make sure that I'm all right and not just sending me a script to email


You can believe me or not. What do I care? But I will guarantee you that the people who have been driving for years know the truth.

As for unionizing, I used Phoenix as an example, I am in Denver, and you are in shitsburg, but you keep telling yourself you are going to create a union. If you like pissing into the wind and herding cats than more power to you, I prefer to use my time trying to accomplish things to make my life better.


----------



## Xoxojaredxoxo (Oct 7, 2016)

the rebel said:


> You can believe me or not. What do I care? But I will guarantee you that the people who have been driving for years know the truth.
> 
> As for unionizing, I used Phoenix as an example, I am in Denver, and you are in shitsburg, but you keep telling yourself you are going to create a union. If you like pissing into the wind and herding cats than more power to you, I prefer to use my time trying to accomplish things to make my life better.


That's exactly what I doing friend but I'm not selfish looking out for myself I want us all to be successful whether you do this part time or full. Have a heart man and look out for one another not just after yourself.


----------



## Douglas (Apr 20, 2015)

I work in NJ and NYC...I don't know what laws protect the uberX guys in NJ here (operating illegally in the eyes of the state). It in NYC all drivers are licensed and in NJ, I have a license to operate as forhire:
Assisting a taxi/limo driver, bus driver, train conductor, mail man, and many more is a minimum of 5 years to a maximum of 25 years in jail...under the law in the two states I mentioned, not sure about any other state. Assault here is also defined as anything from someone spitting on you...


----------



## BentleyK9 (Oct 12, 2015)

Your car, Your rules... You can end the trip anytime you want if the pax gets un-rulely...but...you better make an immediate report to Uber and in this case to the local Police. CYA. Also why I have a mini dash cam.


----------



## goelpellc (Oct 6, 2016)

SumGuy said:


> Gum on the end of a stick should get that out.


Maybe the gum will get stuck too. Oh Boy!!!


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Who puts water in Glass bottles now !


Probably peregrino.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

Xoxojaredxoxo said:


> I disagree I've been in contact with law firms and other union attendees I think if we stand together we can do it


My god just thinking how uber would feel that someone actually feels they are entitled to collective bargaining, while trying to give only $150 for a lot bigger cleanup one of their pax left. How dare they treat us like this they make 90k a year.


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

Tony73 said:


> Probably peregrino.


Perrier


----------

